# backbones??



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

just purchased some deadly's. is the backbone they come with worth the weight and bulk, thinking about removing them, anyone have any opinions or advice??? thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

those things are huge.   I can't believe that they made them that heavy/big. I figured a simple little flexible plastic piece was what the backbone was made out of. I bet your backbone will give out carrying them before you break one. :lol: :lol:

Alex


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i know they'd be nice in no wind days, but for packing into a field i'm thinking they may not be worth it. they are pretty huge! the backbone weighs more than the decoy itself. the only problem is everytime i chase snows its sunny with no wind!! :beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

If your looking to Sell them.. I know where U can get rid of a bunch!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I guess if weight is a problem you should have gone with sillosocks that look full-bodied on windless days too. You could sell the backbones and buy a few sillosocks to fill your spread out on windless days.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i am not sold on the sillosock stakes, i feel they are a little flimsy, I also like the design for the blues better on the deadlies, I'm workin on takin out the backbones now, can always put um back in.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The only problem I've had with Sillosocks is not having the stake in far enough,causing the head to bend.

Alex


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

If you are taking the backbones out then you might as well be running cheap northwinds. The whole concept of the deadly decoys are to give you support on windless days. Doesn't make alot of sense to me


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> If you are taking the backbones out then you might as well be running cheap northwinds. The whole concept of the deadly decoys are to give you support on windless days. Doesn't make alot of sense to me


I agree. The flimsy backbones of the past never lasted. The deadly backbones won't break. My .02


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm not really concerned with windless days, the odds there is no wind in ND is pretty slim, furthermore it has been my experience that snows present a challenge on windless days regardless of what kind of spread you're using, i guess my biggest concern is being able to transport many decoys by foot in as little trips as possible, and the added weight and bulkiness of the backbone may be a liability in this case.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

you obviously have never been hunting with me. I can make the wind stop blowing in North Dakota in seconds all I have to do is put my spread out


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> you obviously have never been hunting with me. I can make the wind stop blowing in North Dakota in seconds all I have to do is put my spread out


LOL...we must set out the same spread. It's always windy in ND except when I'm hunting.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> fungalsnowgoose said:
> 
> 
> > you obviously have never been hunting with me. I can make the wind stop blowing in North Dakota in seconds all I have to do is put my spread out


I'd have to agree!!!

It's always the case when I'm in the Dakotas. I can Relate the Hunting Is nothing but a calm wind!! Your best bet would be to find out when I'm heading to the Dakota's Hunting and Go the other days in between when I'm NOT!!.. Or maybe it's a only Really Windy thing during the Week when I'm working ... Seems to happen that way!!

Is it March Yet?!?

This winter thing Drives Me Nuts oke:


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Soon enough grasshopper... :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The way the winter started was awsome, now we will prolly have 20 below weather all March. :evil: My trigger finger can't wait that long! :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> The way the winter started was awsome, now we will prolly have 20 below weather all March. :evil: My trigger finger can't wait that long! :wink:


At least it keeps the snow long enough to get a decent runoff


----------

